# What is your favorite website to buy dog gear from



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

? I buy quite a bit from leerburg.com and sometimes sitstay.com

But I'm always looking for new places to order dog gear/food/etc from. 

What are your favorite sites for doggie shopping?


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't buy dog gear online, but if I did I would probably get it from jbpet.com ... I rec'd a catalog in the mail a couple of weeks ago and was really impressed with the prices. Check it out and see what you think ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite website to buy dog gear*

I buy from more than one place, but if you're asking my all-time favorite then this one doesn't even have a close second:

http://www.ruffwear.com/


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite website to buy dog gear*

i like this one for gear, i buy food from the store here in town

http://www.hallmarkk9.com/


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite website to buy dog gear*

I also buy/shop from too many to list. Some of the primary/frequently used ones include:

Supplies-toys

http://www.dog.com/

http://www.jbpet.com/


Joint and other Supplements 

http://www.nuprostore.com/

http://www.thehungrypuppy.com/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=pet-food&Screen=SFNT

http://www.springtimeinc.com/t_jointhealthchewables_dogs


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite website to buy dog gear*

fordogtrainers.com
hallmarkk9.com
leerburg.com
k9power.com


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite website to buy dog gear*

This place is great: http://www.backcountryk9.com/Default.aspx

Right now they've got some good open box specials.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: What is your favorite website to buy dog gear*

http://www.bridgeportequipment.com


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite website to buy dog gear*

I buy everything that I can online unless there’s some kind of urgency and I just can’t wait. Only exception is dog food but I get a good deal on that locally. Pet stores are just too overpriced- Petsmart is my first chose if I have to buy something and I avoid Petco at all costs. Worst offenders when it comes to marking up









http://www.jefferspets.com – Good prices and they are in AL so I get my order the day after they ship it. 

http://www.dog.com – They send out a lot of 10% off order coupons. They also have regular online sales. If these happen at the same time then I get some great deals using both promos. 

http://www.drsfosterandsmith.com – They don’t charge freight when shipping large items so they often come out cheaper then other online stores and even pet stores for the heavy stuff.

http://www.revivalanimal.com – Good prices on health items and some good deals on clearance

One of these days I’ll just switch to Petedge and start ordering supplies every 6 months or so. They have great deals for bulk and are decent on shipping if you spend some $$$. With 5 GSDs, that’s a good way to save some money.


----------



## Malinoid (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite website to buy dog gear*

I'll second Bridgeport Equipment.

Also, Signature K9 http://www.signaturek9.com


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: What is your favorite website to buy dog gear*



> Originally Posted By: MalinoidI'll second Bridgeport Equipment.


I'll 3rd!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: What is your favorite website to buy dog gear*

Leashes, collars, harnesses I buy locally handcrafted to my specifications from the Amish. 

Toys and shampoos and such I will order from Jeffers, Pet Edge and Care-A-Lot unless I am looking for something specific and another place has a better deal.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite website to buy dog gear*

Hmmm depends on what I am looking for.

But petedge.com as I love their 22% off coupons. and their prices are hard to beat.
DH is in love with http://www.fordogtrainers.com Somebody here mentioned it on another thread and I showed it to him. He was like a kid in the candy store. lol Two orders and 500 bucks later, I wish I hadn't!









I have to look for who ships to the military, boycott those who refuse cause they are to lazy to write a customs form, then see who has the best prices and also cost of shipping. So much goes in to who I buy from.


----------

